# Rikky is at peace



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Our Rikky passed peacefully in my arms today. My husband and I had to make the hardest decision we'Ve ever made. Rikky showed little improvement since surgery. There were days of hope bug more days of pain and discomfort. In the last week he lost use of back legs and the vet didn't have any hope he would recover. We we up until 4:30 am with him in so much pain. He couldn't use the bathroom. Unfortunately, the second opinion as to what was definitely wrong with him has not come in yet. There was a problem that caused it to have to be resubmitted. The not knowing what this disease/cancer was that could ravage a 18 month old Havanese like this is so hard to take. He was such a active puppy for the first year of his life. The vet told us today what ever was happening with him was rare and she had never known of a case like this to happen to a havanese she did say i should make his breeder aware although there is no diagnosis as to it being genetic as of yet Thank all of you for your prayers and support. I have received comfort from your messages. We are all hurting today, even our other pets sense the loss.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

There are no words, just know that I am sorry for your pain. You had a very difficult decision to make, I am so glad he is out of pain. Linda


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry about Rikky. Hugs to you all. Lynne


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Having recently had to make the same difficult decision with our Cairn/Jack Russell, Stella, you have my utmost sympathy. That space in your heart will always be Rikky's alone. So, so sorry.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am deeply sorry for your loss and my prayers and support are with you and your family, including your other furbabies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janet, My heart is aching for you and your family. RIP Rikky.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.  Hugs and special thoughts for your family and you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss! I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*So Sad For You*

Having been there, we can only cry with you. The only way out is through and we cry until there are no more tears.

Shirley


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so saddened by this news. I remember him and you from class and he was such a little doll. I know he had a tight grip on your heart and the love and care you gave him showed. Thinking of you, Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so sad to hear this news... HUGS!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Rikky. It hurts so to lose them and especially so young. 
He'll always be in your hearts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

words escape me so I'll just say---Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family

:grouphug:Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... :grouphug:


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so, so sorry to hear your sad news. We had to do the same thing for Bramble at a similar age, after a heartbreaking few months, so I completely understand your heartache. Losing a puppy so young seems to make it harder to bear, but you obviously did everything you could for him and loved him with all your heart, and I hope that brings you some comfort.

Sending big hugs

Fiona


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was with you for far to short a time.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I could touch-type because it is very hard for me to see the computer screen through my tears. Rikky looks just like my Buster. They must be the same age.

I can only imagine how much you and your husband are hurting because you had to make the decision to take away his pain yet part of you did not want to let him go.

It must have broken your hearts to watch him in pain yet not be able to fix him. We had to make the same decision for our two Lhasas, but we were fortunate to have them with us so much longer.

I am so sorry that you and Rikky had to go through this terrible ordeal. I hope your pain will ease with time as ours did.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I too can't see the screen for my tears. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Iam so sorry for your loss and of having Rikky for such a short time. Know the forum folks are sending loving thoughts and prayers for strength during this sad time. Do let the breeder know of his passing and when (and if you find out exactly what it was) let the breeder know this also. As a long time (though infrequent) breeder,I'd want to know. Love to you


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs from Dave and Molly


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

With deepest sympathies on your loss. I can only imagine how hard, and brave, it was to make such a painful decision for one so young.

A candle will be lit for Rikky here tonight to help light his way to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad you all were with Rikky at his time of passing and that you all knew him as long as you could.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'm so sad to hear about Rikky. will keep you in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news. Rikky will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Janet, how heartbreaking. Many of us on the Forum know first hand the pain you and your family are going through, me included. I'm sure Rikky had the very best life possible for any pet thanks to you and all your love and tender care. I know he gave y'all his very best in return. My thoughts and prayers are with y'all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

To say that I'm sorry for your loss just doesn't seem enough. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I will say a prayer for your family and Rikky.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

My heart breaks for your loss! My prayers are with you! RIP little Rikky!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> words escape me so I'll just say---Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family
> 
> :grouphug:Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> ...


Well said Sally. RIP precious Rikky.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Sally, I loved the "Rainbow Bridge" I had never seen that before!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear abour Rikky. I wish you comfort and peace. R.I.P. Rikky.


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Rikky, hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Words can't express my sorrow for you and your family. Thinking of you. 

Robin


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such sad news about your little Rikky. I am so sorry.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh dear this is so sad,poor little fellow to suffer like that,luckily he had a loving family to care for him,and give him a happy though short time.You certainly did the right thing in letting him go peacefully.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

This is heartbreaking. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was obviously very well loved during his short time here. Sending you prayers.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was precious and you gave him a wonderful life. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Making that decision is one of the hardest things!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

*Final report-cancer*

Thank you for all your condolences. We finally heard From the second report sent to Texas A & M. It is reported that Rikky was suffering from a very aggressive type of cancer. We were assured that we did all we could do for him and that this is very rare for a dog of his age..especially Havanese I háček contacted breeder to make her aware in case other litter mates should suffer from same condition. It will never be determined if thIs was genetic. The neurologist said some types of cancer could be.
We are hurting but know we did our best for him. Today is our Kody Bear's 1st birthday (also Havanese) I think we'll take a trip to Petsmart for a new toy. He's missing Rikky just as we are.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope you manage to have a happy day with Kody Bear,go wild with the treats!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Janet, I have not been on this forum much recently and missed your threads about Rikky being sick. My heart is breaking for you . . . any loss is difficult, but especially when it was a young seemingly healthy puppy. He looked beautiful! I noticed you are in NC . . . I am in Winston-Salem. Would love to meet you at some point if you are close by.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, this is terrible.
There are no words to express my feelings,
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Sosorry for your loss! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I wish you peace.

Mahshid


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You made a very difficult, but unfortunately, necessary decision. My thoughts are with you and I'm going to hold my two Havs a little tighter tonight.


----------

